# Weekly Competition 2015-53



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 F2 U R' F U2 R' U' R' U'
*2. *F2 R' F2 R F' R2 F R' U2
*3. *F2 U F' U F' R2 F U R'
*4. *U R' U F U' R' F U' F
*5. *R U' R2 U2 F R' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 L' B R U R D R B' F2 R
*2. *D2 F D2 F L2 F2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 L D' U' B L R' U' L D F
*3. *F2 L' D2 R' U2 R2 F2 L F2 R' B2 F R' U F' U B D2 F' U'
*4. *R2 U2 B F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 D' L' B2 U' L' U' B' F2 L2
*5. *L' D2 U2 L' R U2 L F2 R' U2 R' B' D2 U' B D L B' F R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B D L Uw Rw2 R D' Uw2 U' Rw Fw D2 Uw' U R' D Uw U2 B' D' Uw U2 B2 F L Rw B' U2 R Uw' U B' L' D U' R2 D Uw2 U R
*2. *Uw2 R' Uw' U L F Uw2 R' Fw L U Rw R' Uw2 U' B Fw F' U' F2 D' F D' L' D2 L Rw2 B2 R F D Fw' L2 Rw' D U B L2 F L2
*3. *B D Uw B D' U2 Rw2 Uw L Rw' B2 Rw2 U' Fw2 Rw' D' R' Uw2 R' F2 Uw' Fw' L2 Rw' D' Uw L R2 Uw' B' Fw2 D Uw U' L' Rw' R' Uw' L' F
*4. *U' L2 Rw F' U2 Rw2 F Uw Fw L' B2 D Uw2 U' Rw R' U2 B2 U' B L' D2 Rw' R' U B' D2 R B Uw L' Fw2 F' D Uw2 B' Fw F D2 L
*5. *Rw R D' B' L B' Fw' F2 D U2 Rw' D2 Uw' L2 Rw R2 Uw L' Fw2 Rw Fw2 L2 R2 U F L' B2 Fw R Fw2 Uw B R' F' R2 F' U L Rw' U

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw2 Bw Dw Rw2 Fw2 L' Dw2 F Lw B L' Dw2 U' F' U' Bw' Lw' Bw F Lw' U' B2 D2 Bw2 Rw' R B' F D' Uw B' Uw' Bw2 Fw2 F Dw2 Lw2 R2 F2 U2 L' Fw F' U2 L Uw' R B Lw' Bw2 Uw Bw' Uw2 U2 B' Bw Dw' Fw' F Uw
*2. *D F Uw' Fw' R Uw2 Rw R' B2 Bw' F2 L2 Lw Rw' R' Uw U Fw' Uw' Fw2 R' B' Bw2 D' Dw Bw F' Lw2 Fw R B' L2 Dw U' B' Fw' Rw F2 Dw Lw2 R Bw Dw' B' Lw Dw' F L2 D2 Rw U Rw F' U2 B Bw2 F D2 R Uw2
*3. *Uw Rw R2 F Lw' Dw2 L2 R F Rw' Bw' Lw2 D2 F Dw' Uw' R2 Bw2 Dw' Uw' R D' L' Lw' Fw' Rw Bw2 R2 Fw' Lw' Rw' B2 Bw' D' R2 B' L R' Bw' U2 Lw Rw Uw' U2 L' Uw Bw' Fw' L2 U Lw D' F' L' R Bw Dw' Lw B Fw'
*4. *R D2 Dw2 Rw Uw R' D U Fw2 Uw Fw2 D' Rw F' D' U Rw' R2 U F' Lw' B2 Fw' F' Uw' L Rw' R2 D L2 Fw D Rw' D2 B R2 B2 D2 Dw' Uw Bw2 Lw Fw' F' Rw R' Fw2 D Dw Lw F Uw' B2 L Lw U' Fw2 Rw U' B
*5. *B' L2 U B Bw Fw D U2 R F' Uw R' U Lw U' Lw2 B L Rw R' D2 U' Rw B2 Dw Fw2 D R2 Dw L' D' U F' U B' U Lw2 Fw' F' Rw F Dw L' R B' R' F' D' Fw2 F' Dw B2 D2 Dw U' Lw2 R B' Bw2 R2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B' 3F' D2 3U2 2B' 3F 2F2 D' 2R' 2D2 2U2 3F 2U' 3R2 U' 3F' 2F' L' R' 2B 2U2 U 2B' 3U 2R 2B2 3R2 2B2 2L2 B L2 3R2 2U2 2B' 2R R' B' 3F L' D' 2U' U2 2F 2D 3R2 3U 2B 2L2 3F U' 2F2 2L2 2D2 3F' L' 3R' B' 3R' F' 2L' 2D 2R D' 3F2 L' 2D 2L2 2R R 3U'
*2. *3R2 D' U' 3R 2R2 R D 2D B' 2F D F' D2 2U2 B2 2U2 F2 3U' 2U' F 3U2 2L2 2B2 D2 3F 2L R2 2B2 2R2 D2 L' U 2B' 3F2 3R' B' 2D2 R 2U2 3F 2F F D 3F D' 2L B L2 3F' 3R' 2U2 U2 3R 2D' B' 3U' 2L2 2R F2 2R' 2D' R 2B 2D2 2F' 3R' 3F U 3F2 D'
*3. *2D 3U R2 D 3U2 U' F' 3R' 2U' L' 2L' 2F' 2L' R2 D L U 2F 2D' 2B' F2 2L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 3U' B' 3F 3U' 2U' 2F L 2R 2F D' L 2L 2R' 2B' 3R B 3U2 2U 3F' 2F 2L2 2R2 R 3U2 3R2 D2 2D2 3R 3F2 2L R2 2F 2L' 2D 2U L D2 B 2B2 2U U2 B' 2B 3F
*4. *3U' 2U2 2F2 3U' 3R2 2D2 3U' 3F R2 3U' 2L2 2B 2U 3F2 2L2 2R U' L2 3R 2B' 2F' 2L B 2U 2L2 2R2 2U2 R2 2U 2F 3U 3F' 2U2 U 3F' 2D2 L2 3R2 3F' 2F' L 2U2 U L 3R 2B 2D2 B 2F2 2D2 2R' R2 2D B' 2D' 2B' F2 3R D' R2 2B 2F 3U2 R' 2B 3U' 2L D2 2U2 F'
*5. *B 2F2 2R2 2B' 2U2 F D 2U2 R' F2 D' L 3F' 2D' 2B F U R2 3F' 2L' D2 2D 3U U2 3R2 3U' U' 2L' 3R 3F F 2L' 2R D2 3U' U' 2R2 D' 2L 3R' D' B' D 2D2 3U 2U R2 2D L 2U' 2R' 2B2 F 2D2 U' 2L 2B2 L 2R' 3F' 2F' F' 2U L2 2B2 3R' 2R2 B2 2B' L

*7x7x7*
*1. *D' L2 3D' L' 2R B2 2D U2 B U' B' 3F' 3U2 2L' 2B' D' 2U2 2F' 3L' R2 2F2 2U2 F2 3U' 2B 2R' 3U2 3B 2F2 3D 3U2 2U' 3R 2U U F' 3D' U 3R D B' 3B' 2D 2B 3L 2R2 R2 B2 D L 3R 2D 3U U' 2L' 2F' 3D' 3F 2U2 L2 B2 2D2 2U2 3L2 2D L R2 2U2 3F' 3L R' 2B2 3B 3R' 3B L 3U U2 B' 2D 2F2 2R' 3U' U' 3L2 U' 3F2 2D' 2U' 2R 3U 3B L2 2R2 3D 3R2 2U2 3B2 F' 2R'
*2. *2L2 2B' L' 2D2 B 3L' 2D' L2 3R2 3D' 3L2 D' 3L 2B' 2L2 D R 2B' 3U' 2R2 B 2B2 F' R2 B' F' D' B2 2D' F2 3D' 2B F 3U 3L' 3D' B D' 2D' U' 2R' 2D 3D 3F 2F 3D2 3L 2D2 3F2 2F U2 2R' 3U' R' 3U2 2U' F2 3U' 2U 2F2 D 2U2 3L2 3D2 2L 3R' R' U' 2F2 U2 2R' B 2B' F' 2D U 2L 3D 2F2 2U2 L' 2D2 3R2 3U' 3L2 3R' R F2 3U' 2U2 B2 D' 2D 3R D2 F L' 2R' R2 2U'
*3. *B2 R2 2D' 2L' F' 3L 2D 2U' 3L' D 2F2 3R' D' B' D 3B' 3F 2F2 F2 R2 2F' L 3R' U L2 2L 2F' F' L2 2R 2F2 2D' U2 B2 3R' 2U' 2L 2B R' 3U' 3R D2 2D 3U2 2B 3R' F D' L2 2L 3D' 2L2 U 3B' 3F 2D 2U L 2B 3D2 2B 2D' 2B2 D2 2D U2 2F' 2D' 3D B 2F' 3U 2L 2U' 3F2 U2 2B' R 3B' L' 2D2 3U L' 3L2 3R2 R' F2 2D 2L2 R 2B' 2U 3F U2 3L' 2D2 R B2 F' R2
*4. *3U L' 2U 2L' 2D2 2F' D' 3F' 2U2 U2 3R 3U2 2B' D' 2D2 2U2 3F' D 2D' 2U 3F' 2U2 2R 2D2 3F' 2F 2L2 B 2U R' B' 3F2 2F2 F 2L2 3L 3B2 3L 3R 2D2 2B 3B' D2 B L' 2L' 3L2 3R' 2B 3U2 3R 2R 2F 3L2 2U' B 3D 2L 3L2 2R2 3D L 3R B' L 2L' 2R2 2B' F L2 B 2B' 3B' F2 2R B 2B 2U' 2R2 2B 3B2 3D U' 2L R' 3D 2U' 2F' D' 2D2 3U 2U2 U' 2R' 3B2 3R' 3F2 2L2 3B' 3U'
*5. *L2 R2 3D' U2 3R' B2 2L 3L' 2R' 3D2 2F2 F 3U2 R U2 2R2 2D' 3F2 U' R2 F' 3L' 2F 2L2 2D' U 2R' R 3U' B2 3B' 2R D2 2D 2U2 3B' 3R' 2R B' 3F F' 2D 3B' 3U' 2B' 2L2 3D2 3R2 3U 2U2 B F2 D2 2F2 3R2 D B2 2L2 3R' R2 3F 3R 3B 3R 2R R' 3F 3R D' 3B2 3U F2 2U L2 D2 R' B 3L R 3U2 3F2 L2 3L' 2B' 3L2 2R F U2 B' 3B' 2D' 2U' 2B2 3F2 3U 2F' 3R R B2 F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U' R' U2 F R2 U' F' U' R2
*2. *R F' U2 R F' R U' F R2
*3. *F U F2 U2 R F' U F2 R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F' U2 B' L2 D2 L2 R2 B D2 F' U' L U B2 L' F2 U2 B D R2
*2. *B' D2 B U2 F2 D2 F' U2 R2 F' L' D R B U R F2 U2 R2 B' R'
*3. *L D L U R U B R' D R U2 D2 R2 L B2 R' U2 R' D2 B2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Rw Fw' L Rw' B2 Rw' B' F L B' U' Rw B' Fw' L Fw F2 L F' Uw Rw' Fw R' B Uw' F Uw L' R Uw L2 B' Fw2 L2 Rw2 Uw U' Fw2 F
*2. *R2 B2 L R2 B' Fw' D2 B2 Uw2 L2 R2 B2 Rw' D2 F D' U Fw' F D Rw D2 F' D U' L' R Uw U2 R2 U' Fw F' L' Uw Rw2 R Uw' L B2
*3. *U Fw' F U' B' F' R' F U' F' L' U' Rw' R' D' Rw' D Uw' U' L2 Rw' F L D L2 R' F Uw2 Rw R2 B2 D Uw L2 Rw2 Fw' Rw Uw' U' Rw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 Dw' R Fw U' Rw D2 F2 Rw' Bw Fw D R2 F D Uw' R' Bw2 Dw R2 Dw U' Rw Dw' L' Uw Fw' F U Rw D' Lw' Dw' U Bw' U F2 Rw' R' Dw' Fw2 L2 B' Fw' F U' F' D2 Uw' L' B Lw Dw2 Uw L2 Rw2 R2 B2 Bw F
*2. *Uw Bw2 F2 Lw Fw' Lw Fw Uw2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 U Lw B2 D' Dw Bw' U Fw' D2 Uw R Uw2 Lw Fw2 F' Dw' Lw' D' U' F' L2 R2 U' Rw' F2 Rw Dw' Uw' U2 B' Bw2 F' D Lw Dw Bw2 Fw L2 Uw Lw' B Dw' L Dw L' Lw' Bw' Fw F
*3. *Dw2 Uw' U' L2 Dw Lw' B' Bw' F Rw U' L Lw' Bw2 F L2 Rw Dw2 R2 Fw2 F L Rw Dw' F' Rw2 F2 Dw' Rw D Dw L' U' F Dw' Rw' Dw2 Uw U2 Lw' B Dw' Lw U' F' Rw2 B2 F Dw F' Lw2 R2 B2 Rw' B2 Lw2 Fw D2 L' Rw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D' U' 3R2 2U 2R 3U2 2R' R 2F R2 3U2 2U' 2L2 2R 2D 2R 2B2 R2 D' 3F' L2 2F2 L' D 2D' 2L 3R 2R2 2D 3U 2U L' 3R 3U2 2U2 L2 3R' R U2 B' 3F2 3U' L' 2R 2D 2U 3R2 3U' 2U2 U 2L2 2U' 3F2 2R' 2D' 2L2 2R R' 2D2 3R' 3F' R2 F D2 2L 2R B 2F L' U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 3L 2R2 2D 3F' F' D' 3B' 3U' 2U2 2F2 L 3R 3U' U2 3B' 2R D2 2D U 2L' D' 3D2 3B L2 B2 3L' 3B 2D' 3D' 2F' 2D2 U 3B2 2U' 2L 3R2 2R 3B2 L2 3L R U2 B2 3F D' 3U 2R 3U' 3B2 2F2 2R 3U2 2U' L 2U 2R 2B2 2U2 2B' D 3D' U' R2 F 3L 2R2 D' F' 2D 2R2 3D2 2L 3R 2D2 3D2 3B U2 B 3B' L' 3R' 2R 3U 2B2 2F 3L 3B D' L2 3U' 3F 2L2 2F F 3D' L' 3L' 3D 3L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F L2 D2 B D' F' U' R2 B2 L F2 D' R2 U2 B2 D R2 D' B2 R2 F2
*2. *D2 U2 R U2 B2 L2 U2 L D2 L B' D' U F2 L' B' L2 R' D' B'
*3. *U2 B R2 U2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 U2 B' U' B2 L U' B2 R D' R2 B U
*4. *D2 L2 F2 R2 B R2 B' D2 B L2 R2 U B' F D' B2 R' U2 B L' U2
*5. *B' R2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 U B L R' F' R2 F' D2
*6. *U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 L' D' B' U L' B F' U' F2 L
*7. *D2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U2 F D' F D' R F R2 B' R2
*8. *R' B U' D L' F' L' F2 D B R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L F2 U2 R2 D2 R
*9. *F R2 F' D2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B D' B D' F' U L' U2 R' U2 B
*10. *U2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' R2 U' R' D U' F' L2 D2 L
*11. *U F2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' F L B' L' U' R' U B D2 U' F'
*12. *L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L F2 U2 L D' F L B2 D' F R' D' U' B'
*13. *R' D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 R2 F2 U F' D B' F2 R2 D2 B' R D
*14. *U2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 F' L B L B L2 R U2 L2 F
*15. *D2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R' F U' B' U2 L' B' R D2 R'
*16. *R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R' F2 L D2 F' U' L' F' D' U2 L2 R' B F'
*17. *U R2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' B U2 F D F2 R' D' B' F2 U
*18. *L U2 B2 L F' B L2 D' L U B2 D' B2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 L2
*19. *B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' F2 R' U2 R F L F2 U' B2 L2 D2
*20. *D' R2 U F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 B L' F' D L' D2 B R' U2 L
*21. *D2 L U2 B2 L B2 L' D2 B2 D2 L2 U B D2 R B L B2 D' B'
*22. *U L2 F2 L' B2 U F' R' F' U' F' L2 B2 U2 F U2 R2 L2 U2 F U2
*23. *D2 F' D2 B2 F D2 B L2 U2 L2 F' D' B L F R B2 D R' U' L2
*24. *L' D2 U2 L D2 L2 B2 R' D2 R F2 D B U' L' U2 L' B' F' U F2
*25. *F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 U' F2 D F D B2 R F2 D B' D' L'
*26. *B' R' B D2 B D2 R' L2 B R2 U2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 U L2 D' B2
*27. *B2 U' B2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F' D2 R2 U R' U L' D2 L' D'
*28. *D2 L2 D2 F2 L' F2 R D2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 B R F2 R' D F' R
*29. *D2 B R2 F L2 B2 D2 F' L2 D2 R2 D' U' B L' F2 U2 B2 F'
*30. *B' U B2 R' F B' L' U D2 L U2 D2 R2 B2 L U2 F2 R F2
*31. *D2 F D2 R2 U2 B' R2 D2 B2 D2 B' L D2 F' L2 B F' L' D' B' U'
*32. *U D2 F' L U2 D' F' L' D2 R2 F2 U2 B D2 F2 R2 F' L2 F2
*33. *B2 D' F2 D R2 D' L2 U L2 U2 R' F2 R B U F' L F2 R2 U2
*34. *R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 U' L2 U B2 R' U2 B' F' D2 B' R2 D B2 R
*35. *U R2 U L2 F2 L2 D F2 U' R2 D R U' L' U B2 F' L2 R F U
*36. *R2 U B2 D B2 D' R2 U B' R' D2 F2 L2 B' R U F' D'
*37. *B2 D' L2 U B2 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R' D' R2 D2 R2 B' D' L2 B' U2
*38. *D2 B D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 R' F L2 D2 L B R' U B F2
*39. *F' L2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 L' U2 F L' F2 D' R' B' L B2
*40. *L2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D L B U L' F' D L U2 B2 U

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U R2 D L2 D' U2 B2 D' U F2 L2 R' B L' F L B2 U L B2
*2. *D' R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U L2 U' F2 R' D' F2 U2 L2 B' R' D2 B F
*3. *D2 U B2 D F2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 U' L F2 R' U' R B F D L2 U'
*4. *D2 B2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U R2 B' F2 R2 D' B2 F R' U R B
*5. *R B U' R B2 R2 U' D' B' D' F2 B2 R' B2 R F2 R2 D2 R' D2 L2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R' D F2 L B' U B' R2 U' R2
*2. *B' F R2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 F' D' B D' R D2 B' U' L' R
*3. *D L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' F L' D R2 U2 R D' B U B2
*4. *B2 L2 B D2 L2 B U2 F' L2 D2 F' L' U' F' D' R' D' R' F U' F
*5. *L' F B' R' U2 B2 U' F2 R D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 U F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 L2 R2 U2 B D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B D U R' F' L2 D2 R2 D2 R
*2. *L2 D' L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 F U' R B' F' L' D2 B L2
*3. *B' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B' R2 F R2 B' U' B U L' D F D' B' F'
*4. *U' F2 D' R2 D U2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' R' D2 U' L2 D' R2 B D' B2 R
*5. *B' R2 F' L2 F2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 F U B' L R D' F2 R2 D2 R' B

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 F' L2 B2 U L2 U L' U' B' L2 D2 F2 R2 F U2 D2 R2 L2 B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R U' R2 U' F R' U R2 U2
*3. *F2 U2 F2 L2 R B2 L B2 D2 R B2 D' F L D F2 D2 B2 U L
*4. *U R D' B' Rw2 D' U B Fw D2 U2 Rw2 D2 Fw F2 Uw' F2 Uw' Fw' R' B2 L2 D U2 Fw' Rw R2 B' L Fw2 U2 B2 Uw2 U Rw2 D2 U' B2 Rw2 U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F R F2 U2 F' R F R'
*3. *B L2 D2 R2 B L2 B' L2 U2 B2 R2 D F' R' B' U' L' B' R U2
*4. *Uw2 B2 Fw F2 D2 Uw U' R' D' F' L F2 R Uw U Rw' B F Rw' R' B' F2 L R2 B' U2 B' D' B2 Uw U2 L Fw U L Fw2 L2 B2 F2 L2
*5. *Fw' R2 U Lw' Dw Bw' F2 D U Lw Uw' Fw2 Uw' B2 D Dw U2 Rw2 B' Fw2 Lw' Dw2 Uw' U2 Fw2 F D' Dw Uw2 Lw' Dw B' Fw' D Bw' Uw2 Rw' D Dw2 Uw U' B2 Fw2 F' Rw2 F Dw' B2 F Rw2 Uw' L2 Lw2 Rw2 B' Bw2 F' Rw2 Fw' Uw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=-4 / dUdU u=-3,d=-4 / ddUU u=2,d=4 / UdUd u=5,d=1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=6 / UUdU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=4 / dUdU u=-5,d=5 / ddUU u=5,d=0 / UdUd u=5,d=5 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=5 / UUdd
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=-3 / dUdU u=-1,d=3 / ddUU u=6,d=6 / UdUd u=-4,d=-5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-3 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=6 / dUdU u=-1,d=4 / ddUU u=6,d=0 / UdUd u=1,d=6 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-5 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=4 / dUdU u=4,d=-2 / ddUU u=-3,d=-5 / UdUd u=-1,d=6 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=0 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R B' L R L B' L'
*2. *U' L B' L' B U' L b' u'
*3. *U R L' U B R' B' L l b
*4. *R U B L' B' R' L' R' l' r b' u'
*5. *U R' B' L U R' L U' l' r' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(4, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (5, -4) / (4, -5) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, -3)
*2. *(0, 2) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (6, 3) / (-1, 4) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 2)
*4. *(-3, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4)
*5. *(0, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (2, 0) / (3, 3) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *D' L R D' U L R' D U' D' U'
*2. *U' L D R' L U' D L U' D' U'
*3. *U' D R' U D' U L' D' U' D' U'
*4. *L D' L R' L' R L' R' U' R' U'
*5. *R U' R U' D' U' R U' L' D' U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2015)

Sorry for the delay; I took too long deciding whether or not to run a week 53. It's a go, even if it is late.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 31, 2015)

MultiBLD: 4/5 in 27:41.53. Wrong one was a weird exec error.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 31, 2015)

*3X3X3:* 19.55 19.67 (21.81) (18.32) 20.46 = *19.89*


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 31, 2015)

*2x2:* 6.66, 7.43, (DNF(7.37)), 6.91, (5.30) = *7.00*
*3x3:* 18.21, 19.46, (19.50), (17.56), 19.18 = *18.95*
*4x4:* 1:12.75, 1:09.15, 1:03.90, (1:01.35), (1:20.93) = *1:08.60*
*6x6:* 5:18.58, (4:45.58), (6:05.74), 5:13.52, 5:03.70 = *5:11.93*
*4BLD:* 14:01.37, DNS, DNS = *14:01.37*
*MBLD:* 3/3 = *3 13:52.49*
*234: 1:30.22*
*Mega:* 1:37.15, 1:37.86, (1:35.39), 1:37.88, (1:41.73) = *1:37.63*
*Pyra:* (8.60), 12.80, 12.83, (13.84), 13.68 = *13.10*
*Sq1:* 42.95, 49.14, (52.38), (39.50), 49.39 = *47.16*


----------



## Dene (Jan 1, 2016)

*3x3:* 16.30, 15.74, (DNF), 16.86, (14.19) = 16.30
*4x4:* (1:07.99), (45.95), 50.87, 59.04, 1:05.48 = 58.46
*5x5:* 1:37.19, 1:32.57, (1:42.22), 1:40.89, (1:27.04) = 1:36.88
*6x6:* 2:47.31, (2:44.27), 3:01.26, (3:02.78), 2:54.99 = 2:54.52
*7x7:* (4:17.93), 4:31.00, 4:29.99, 4:22.81, (4:47.51) = 4:27.93
*OH:* 34.32, (31.26), (DNF), DNF, DNF = DNF
*Megaminx:* 1:58.83, (2:04.68), (1:57.64), 2:00.84, 2:03.32 = 2:01.00


----------



## jonlin (Jan 1, 2016)

3x3: 12.39, (9.80), 11.62, 11.75, (13.40) = 11.92
I'm not too happy with this average.
Sq-1: (1:08.73), (44.48), 1:00.41, 53.20, 45.03 = 52.88
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 3:40.58
Mega: 1:22.03, (1:19.92), 1:26.10, 1:22.83, (1:26.27) = 1:23.65


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 2, 2016)

*3BLD:* 5:03.56, DNF, 4:40.68 = *4:40.68*


----------



## mafergut (Jan 3, 2016)

*3x3x3:* (25.35), 21.41, 21.21, 19.95, (18.29) = *20.86* // No comments


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 4, 2016)

clock: 11.25, 20.67, 15.46, 11.73, 12.69 (ao5 = 13.29)


----------



## Bogdan (Jan 4, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 5.01, (7.47), (4.75), 5.26, 5.31-> *5.19*
*3x3x3:* 18.83, 17.08, (15.98), (20.72), 16.37-> *17.43*
*4x4x4:* 1:17.88, (1:16.43), 1:19.67, 1:21.29, (1:32.46)-> *1:19.61*
*5x5x5:* (2:57.63), 2:30.73, 2:54.74, (2:26.52), 2:33.36-> *2:39.61*
*7x7x7:* (10:10.63), 8:44.85, 9:26.13, (8:40.09), 8:55.09-> *9:02.02*
*2x2x2BLD:* DNF, 1:31.72, 1:21.42-> *1:21.42*
*3x3x3BLD:* 4:37.96, 5:33.19, DNF-> *4:37.96*
*3x3x3OH:* (28.19), (40.77), 31.66, 33.64, 36.28-> *33.86*
*234*-> *1:50.62*
*2345*-> *4:21.64*
*megaminx:* (2:59.65), (3:45.32), 3:00.12, 3:06.90, 3:01.58-> *3:02.87*
*sq-1:* 58.03, (53.60), 59.58, 1:02.08, (1:16.53)-> *59.90*
*skewb:* (15.37), 9.02, 11.24, (8.88), 10.30-> *10.19*

*3x3x3FM:* 33 moves
Solution: R2 U' B U B' U2 B D2 B' U B D2 U B2 R' U' B D B' U B D' R D B' D' F D L2 D' R2 U' R'

F D L2 D' R2 U' R' //premoves (2x2x3 on invers)
R2 U' B U B' U' B * U //f2l-1
B2 R' ** B R D B' D' //orient edges
undo premoves

insertions:

* B' U' B D2 B' U B D2 (3 moves cancelation)
** U' B D B' U B D' B' (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm having some technical difficulties with the competition website; I will post this week's competition as soon as I am able.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 5, 2016)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm having some technical difficulties with the competition website; I will post this week's competition as soon as I am able.


Me too, I can't get the results from this week to merge. Hope to hear from Oscar.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 5, 2016)

While waiting I did 
7BLD: 57:11:3 , memo 27:22.
Slow exec but I solved very slow to get it. I cannot remember when I solved a 7bld last.

So all in all a good week for me/bld: solved 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 bld and a small but 100% multi.


----------



## h2f (Jan 5, 2016)

Awsome Mats. 

patataj patataj patataj


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 7, 2016)

Finally results, I have not had any internet connection for a couple of days 

Congrats to Iggy, Isaac and jaysammey

*2x2x2*(26)

 2.62 WACWCA
 2.72 EpiCuber7
 2.85 hssandwich
 2.89 Iggy
 3.04 Nihahhat
 3.26 Isaac Lai
 3.50 Jbacboy
 3.82 Torch
 4.16 ichcubegern
 4.21 turtwig
 4.23 jaysammey777
 4.59 shadowslice e
 4.91 RChoi
 5.19 Bogdan
 5.44 giorgi
 5.92 JoshuaStacker
 6.69 Owczar
 6.86 h2f
 6.94 evileli
 6.96 Kenneth Svendson
 7.00 Sergeant Baboon
 7.60 MFCuber
 8.21 Speedysolver
 8.41 Schmidt
 11.20 JelloPlayz
 12.84 arbivara
*3x3x3 *(37)

 8.64 DanpHan
 8.87 Lapinsavant
 9.31 EMI
 10.02 Owczar
 10.15 hssandwich
 10.27 Isaac Lai
 10.56 Iggy
 10.60 fastfingers777
 10.71 cuberkid10
 11.58 Jbacboy
 11.76 WACWCA
 11.92 jonlin
 12.03 ichcubegern
 12.73 RChoi
 12.89 Torch
 13.39 Raptor56
 14.82 shadowslice e
 15.07 Cale S
 15.10 giorgi
 15.17 turtwig
 15.80 Kenneth Svendson
 15.87 jaysammey777
 16.30 Dene
 17.43 Bogdan
 18.12 epride17
 18.64 evileli
 18.74 MFCuber
 18.95 Sergeant Baboon
 19.89 MarcelP
 20.82 alex insolito
 20.86 mafergut
 21.46 h2f
 25.40 Schmidt
 30.92 JoshuaStacker
 32.29 MatsBergsten
 34.12 arbivara
 41.63 onotee
*4x4x4*(14)

 43.47 Iggy
 47.84 fastfingers777
 51.56 Torch
 52.71 Isaac Lai
 55.64 RChoi
 58.41 jaysammey777
 58.46 Dene
 1:05.07 shadowslice e
 1:08.60 Sergeant Baboon
 1:10.96 Kenneth Svendson
 1:19.61 Bogdan
 1:20.63 h2f
 2:11.82 MatsBergsten
 2:28.57 JoshuaStacker
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:33.90 Raptor56
 1:36.88 Dene
 1:40.42 Iggy
 1:43.36 fastfingers777
 1:52.03 jaysammey777
 2:01.88 Jbacboy
 2:03.90 Torch
 2:15.13 epride17
 2:25.71 Isaac Lai
 2:34.32 Kenneth Svendson
 2:39.61 Bogdan
 3:24.42 h2f
 3:28.22 shadowslice e
 DNF Schmidt
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:54.52 Dene
 2:54.63 Iggy
 3:43.19 jaysammey777
 4:46.40 Kenneth Svendson
 5:11.93 Sergeant Baboon
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:27.93 Dene
 4:52.72 Iggy
 5:06.10 jaysammey777
 7:37.05 Kenneth Svendson
 9:02.02 Bogdan
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 17.68 DanpHan
 19.02 Iggy
 19.64 Jbacboy
 21.50 Owczar
 22.50 Isaac Lai
 24.94 Torch
 26.63 fastfingers777
 29.44 shadowslice e
 33.42 jaysammey777
 33.86 Bogdan
 35.96 Kenneth Svendson
 35.99 Cale S
 40.50 h2f
 55.81 arbivara
 58.25 MFCuber
 1:35.81 JoshuaStacker
 DNF WACWCA
 DNF Dene
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:14.23 Kenneth Svendson
 1:14.68 Cale S
 3:45.83 jaysammey777
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 8.07 hssandwich
 13.45 Iggy
 13.84 shadowslice e
 28.21 h2f
 29.63 Torch
 32.07 Isaac Lai
 34.07 MatsBergsten
 1:21.42 Bogdan
 3:40.58 jonlin
 DNF jaysammey777
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 32.44 Iggy
 46.84 Cale S
 1:20.02 MatsBergsten
 1:34.43 h2f
 1:55.69 Torch
 2:26.68 fastfingers777
 4:37.96 Bogdan
 4:40.68 PianoCube
 DNF Isaac Lai
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 6:30.96 MatsBergsten
14:01.37 Sergeant Baboon
 DNF h2f
 DNF Iggy
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 7:43.32 Cale S
14:06.51 MatsBergsten
 DNF h2f
 DNF Iggy
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

35:38.90 MatsBergsten
 DNF Iggy
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

57:11.03 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(10)

19/24 (58:24)  kamilprzyb
6/6 (31:59)  MatsBergsten
3/3 ( 3:31)  Iggy
3/3 (13:52)  Sergeant Baboon
3/3 (15:13)  hssandwich
4/5 (27:41)  Ranzha
4/5 (34:47)  h2f
5/7 (56:39)  Kit Clement
6/11 (60:00)  yoinneroid
1/2 (13:33)  Isaac Lai
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 46.92 jaysammey777
 53.40 Torch
 1:06.06 Iggy
 1:45.21 Isaac Lai
*2-3-4 Relay*(10)

 56.58 Iggy
 1:08.60 Isaac Lai
 1:10.32 Torch
 1:16.19 Nihahhat
 1:23.01 jaysammey777
 1:30.22 Sergeant Baboon
 1:31.28 Kenneth Svendson
 1:50.62 Bogdan
 1:58.70 h2f
 2:21.03 Schmidt
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(7)

 2:42.97 Iggy
 3:16.41 Torch
 3:27.59 jaysammey777
 3:39.23 Isaac Lai
 3:56.96 Kenneth Svendson
 4:21.64 Bogdan
 7:13.41 h2f
*Magic*(2)

 1.76 jaysammey777
 2.51 JoshuaStacker
*Master Magic*(2)

 4.55 jaysammey777
 4.89 JoshuaStacker
*Skewb*(12)

 3.65 Cale S
 4.30 Isaac Lai
 4.35 hssandwich
 5.21 Jbacboy
 6.23 ichcubegern
 7.54 Iggy
 7.80 Torch
 10.19 Bogdan
 10.84 jaysammey777
 12.28 Lapinsavant
 17.14 JoshuaStacker
 23.53 Kenneth Svendson
*Clock*(6)

 10.46 Iggy
 10.80 jaysammey777
 13.29 pyr14
 15.64 JoshuaStacker
 16.81 Kenneth Svendson
 26.41 arbivara
*Pyraminx*(11)

 3.70 Isaac Lai
 3.75 Iggy
 3.77 hssandwich
 4.47 ichcubegern
 5.19 jaysammey777
 6.12 Torch
 8.10 Kenneth Svendson
 10.82 JoshuaStacker
 11.02 Schmidt
 12.40 Jbacboy
 13.10 Sergeant Baboon
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:20.11 jaysammey777
 1:22.87 Isaac Lai
 1:23.65 jonlin
 1:25.73 Iggy
 1:37.63 Sergeant Baboon
 1:49.58 Torch
 2:01.00 Dene
 2:03.85 shadowslice e
 3:02.87 Bogdan
 4:28.95 JoshuaStacker
*Square-1*(11)

 13.48 Raptor56
 17.17 Iggy
 19.90 hssandwich
 29.31 shadowslice e
 33.60 jaysammey777
 38.47 Isaac Lai
 47.16 Sergeant Baboon
 50.20 JustinTimeCuber
 52.88 jonlin
 59.90 Bogdan
 1:02.01 WACWCA
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

24 EMI
25 guusrs
25 Attila
29 jaysammey777
32 alex insolito
32 okayama
33 h2f
33 Bogdan
35 G2013
37 Keroma12
38 Isaac Lai
42 arbivara

*Contest results*

290 Iggy
203 Isaac Lai
202 jaysammey777
162 Torch
128 Bogdan
126 h2f
125 hssandwich
109 Kenneth Svendson
105 MatsBergsten
104 shadowslice e
101 Jbacboy
93 Sergeant Baboon
91 fastfingers777
84 Dene
79 Cale S
68 Owczar
68 WACWCA
67 ichcubegern
62 DanpHan
61 kamilprzyb
60 EMI
59 Raptor56
57 RChoi
55 JoshuaStacker
53 jonlin
43 Lapinsavant
40 turtwig
36 giorgi
33 Nihahhat
32 cuberkid10
31 arbivara
29 alex insolito
29 MFCuber
28 epride17
27 Schmidt
27 yoinneroid
27 EpiCuber7
25 evileli
21 Attila
21 guusrs
21 Kit Clement
18 okayama
18 Ranzha
14 G2013
13 Keroma12
12 MarcelP
10 mafergut
8 JustinTimeCuber
7 PianoCube
6 pyr14
6 Speedysolver
4 onotee
4 JelloPlayz


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh wow... I actually go over 100 points...

Not too bad for my first try


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 7, 2016)

Small entry issue: my result for MultiBLD was entered in the results post as 57 minutes instead of 27 minutes.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 7, 2016)

Ranzha said:


> Small entry issue: my result for MultiBLD was entered in the results post as 57 minutes instead of 27 minutes.



Sorry. I had to enter some results "by hand" because I cannot use my normal
computer since we don't have any net at home right now. So I misentered your
post and it cost you two places as no less than six persons had 3 points in Multi .
Anyway I fixed it now.


----------

